# limitare la banda

## hardskinone

Trickle permette di limitare la banda in entrata e/o uscita usata da un programma. Se state cercando un modo veloce per limitare la banda del vostro programma di sharing preferito (tranne bittorrent) avete trovato quello che fa per voi.

```
# emerge trickle
```

Uso:

```
trickle -s -d 100 -u 50 programma
```

L'opzione s seleziona la modalità standalone: è infatti possibile far girare trickle come demone grazie al comando trickled ma rimando alle pagine di manuale per maggiori informazioni. Le opzioni d ed u indicano i limiti da imporre ripettivamente in download e upload espressi in kilobytes. Come ultimo parametro si indica il programma che si vuole lanciare.

I suoi difetti sono l'impossibilità di trattare con programmi compilati staticamente e se usato con bittorrent potrebbe provocare solo rallentamenti.

Ovviamente non sostituisce script più completi e complessi come questo.

Il sito di trickle e le pagine di manuale.

----------

## gutter

Modifica il titolo aggiungendo il tag [TIP]. 

P.S.: Interessante questo programmino non lo conoscevo  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

per limitare la banda in upload di bittorrent basta usare il parametro --max_upload_rate xx (dove xx sono i kbyte al secondo massimi) se usate il comando da console (che mi pare si chiami btdownloadcurses.py)  :Wink: 

Se usate la gui allora ci deve essere un'opzione per limitarla nei menù a tendina  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ancora non so se c'è un modo per limitare la banda in download  :Confused: 

----------

## federico

Questo sicuramente mi tornera' comodo.

----------

## gutter

Io in generale uso lopster che permette di limitare la banda in modo molto semplice.

----------

## AlterX

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ovviamente non sostituisce script più completi e complessi come questo.
> 
> 

 

Wow...ho letto questa guida, è fenomenale!!!

Secondo me dovrebbe essere messa negli howto ufficiali!

----------

## federico

Ciao a tutti, capita con alcuni applicativi che quando scarico qualcosa da internet questi utilizzino tutta la banda a disposizione nella mia lan anche a scapito degli altri computer nella rete. Questi programmi non hanno impostazioni per limitare la banda in uso.

Mi domandavo se esiste qualche sistema che mi possa permettere di limitare la banda ad un'applicazione, mi pareva di aver visto una volta un modulo kernel ma non penso fosse per i kernel 2.6 o comunque non ne ricordo la provenienza. Preferirei evitare -se possibile- di scomodare qos perche' sinceramente non sono mai riuscito ad utilizzarlo e non ho mai capito come impostarlo.

Grazie, Federico

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Trickle!

Ti sei dimenticato che prima o poi ti sarebbe tornato comodo!  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da federico in questo (dove aveva già postato   :Laughing:  )

----------

## federico

Mi ero proprio dimenticato di questo, e si che avevo detto che mi avrebbe fatto comodo...

Vado subito a provarlo  :Smile: 

Federico

EDIT: Funziona da dio  :Smile: 

EDIT2: Ma ci sara' un modo per farlo funzionare anche dal menu di un DE ? Se faccio le iconcine col comando trickle decide di non stare troppo ad ascoltarmi  :Sad: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ma è sparito?

non lo vedo più in portage... lo usavo spesso e volentieri...  ma sulle nuove installazioni non è più disponibile!   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
 # emerge -s trickle Searching...

[ Results for search key : trickle ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

si, è stato rimosso! leggi qui

----------

## pent0z

utilizzo un software chiamato boxbackup che serve a fare dei backup remoti, ma questo quando lo avvio (nei primi backup, quelli più massicci) mi satura talmente tanto la banda che non riusciamo più a fare nulla su internet.

la domanda è: è plausibile che debba imparare a usare i vari tc, qos, qdisc ecc ecc??? non mi pare che sia il caso dato il problema. anche perchè l'argomento non è dei più semplici (cioè x limitare un download ci vogliono 10 righe incomprensibili di comandi!)

esiste qualche software di backup remoto che abbia un'opzione tipo MaxUploadBandwidth ???

oppure

esiste un modo semplice per dire: se la porta di destinazione è la 2201, limita l'upload a 10k/s (EFFETTIVI! xè con qos non sono ancora riuscito a dirgli 10k/s...)

----------

## .:chrome:.

ti sei risposto da solo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-229735.html

----------

## pent0z

ho trovato un app che si chiama trickle che va da dio

trickle -s -d 20 wget http://test/test

e limita la banda a 20k/s

stessa cosa con trickle -s -u 20 ncftp, uppa a 20

troppo interessante, ed è tutto in userspace

----------

## X-Drum

intendi questo? 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321503-highlight-trickle.html

----------

## u238

Sembra non sia + mantenuto...però non dovrebbe essere difficile farlo compilare..

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

volendo qua si trova l'ebuild

----------

## Cazzantonio

fatto il merge del thread di pent0z

usare la ricerca? non era difficile...

----------

